# Announcing app - Search your personal Movie Library on TiVo!



## DougD

I would like to show my thanks for all of the open source software I have been using with my TiVo 
by* announcing a new TiVo HME app called Search* & Stream baby Stream ! But first 
I'd like to thank the following:

-	moyekj for kmttg (used for moving shows from the TiVo to the computer)
-	Keary Griffin for Streambaby (Provides TiVo screen for playing shows which are on 
the computer) 
-	bro3 and mediterranean for Med's Movie Manager 
-	Kevin Keegan for pytiVo
-	David Cahoe for TiVoPlaylist
-	authors of bananas, bananas plus	
-	Orangeboy and wmcbrine for their tivo remotes which can be run on the PC
- anyone else who has helped with open source programs
-	my wife for letting me work on this over the past few months

*This program allows you to search through the shows stored on your computer or in your DVD collection.* If all you want to do is search file titles you just need to edit the .ini file and start the program running on your computer. *If you want to search on actresses or show descriptions you need either metadata files* such as those created by kmttg or if you do not have metadata files you can still add information on each show based on the IMDB database by using Med's Movie Manager. *If you already have metadata files and the files are named MovieName.mpg.txt then you should be able to just edit the .ini file and start using the program. * If you have your own database, note the program currently only works with HSQL databases but you can use Med's Movie Manager to convert from MSQL, excel files, or text files into an HSQL database. The program is also designed to use multiple databases such as one for files on the computer and a second for your DVD collection.

You can use passwords to restrict folders, limit MPAA ratings or restrict shows recorded on given channels. (Be careful to first test the password section it is not 100% fully tested and may display folders it shouldn't.) There is a screen which displays the DVD cover and can be 
modified by you to display items such as the movie year, file size or CD location.

The program can be found at http://code.google.com/p/search-movie-library-on-tivo/downloads/list

Doug Doughty


----------



## DougD

If you 
1. have kmttg and are getting metadata 
2. have a streambaby.ini file 
All of your shows should show up as soon as you start the program 
here is the main screen after installation. In this example * the list was restricted to those shows containing the letter A*.
And then enter was pressed on the next line and the entries "and" and "genre" were selected. Then left arrow pressed to go back to the main screen.
Then right arrow pressed to move over and *enter the word "action" to restrict to just action movies* 
To get an updated list of results, while in the keyboard section press right arrow until you are on the list.
You can* press the info key to get more help on a given section*.

#Sample Screen Shot - main page
Search for shows where the title contains the letter a and the genre of the show is action


ExampleSearch by DougDTivo, on Flickr

Sample Screen shot - after clicking on a shows name


ExampleMovieInfo by DougDTivo, on Flickr

After pressing the right arrow a couple of times or pressing select a screen with information on the show you selected pops up on the screen which shows
movie name
file location
description
cast
year made genre
Channel MPAA rating


----------



## hotscotch

Can this program access a DVD carousel or CD Jukebox?


----------



## DougD

This app will read in all of the metadata files which are in the same locations as streambaby or pytivo. It currently will not read in metadata info from DVD's.

However you can use the free program MED's movie manager and in less than 30 minutes enter all of your movies in the data carousel. Then you can then use this app to search on anything you want and it will display the information you had entered into MED's movie manager including items such as CD Case location or DVD number.


----------



## DougD

Well I have finally stopped organizing my hard drive and just started using the search app. I found if I just search on genre I get the same shows I would have if I had moved it into the appropriate folder. And the app displays which folder the show is actually located in. I then go to streambaby or pytivo and que up the show.


----------



## DougD

I have posted the source code for the Tivo app "Search Library" along with a revised version which corrects a few minor bugs. Both can be downloaded at http://code.google.com/p/search-movie-library-on-tivo/downloads/list
This App allows you to use your TV to search through the shows you transferred to your PC for a given title or actress or director etc. It also allows you to search through your DVD collection for a given actress and to display the location where you stored a DVD.


----------

